# marrying isabelle?



## catschaoi (Oct 16, 2017)

so ive watched a few youtube videos and read some things about the fact you can marry Isabelle?
does anyone know if this is true or false or do i have to go all mythbusters on this?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 16, 2017)

Lol no you can't marry Isabelle.  You could write fanfiction or draw fanart about it, I suppose, but it's not an actual feature in the game.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

How in the hell would that even be possible? Its all bull****.
If that was possible everyone would be marrying Isabelle by now.

Dont listen to the crap people give you. Look for actual gameplay evidence instead of just lore and theories. Lol.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 16, 2017)

It's not possible i think lol. I'd rather stab her to death


----------



## catschaoi (Oct 16, 2017)

well you know how when if yoy go to the town hall alot you can start sending her letters? apparently if you send a letter to her with roses for a certain amount of time, she'll "marry" you or something? im curious but i dont wanna try incase its a waste of time


----------



## Allure (Oct 16, 2017)

*You can't send her letters... What are your sources saying this?*


----------



## catschaoi (Oct 16, 2017)

my brother showed me he could on his 3ds a few years ago, unless he was hacking like **** but his town always seemed normal? idk, i was just looking through posts about the marrying thing, most likely rumours but i was curious


----------



## ashlif (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah....this kind of feature would never make it in ACNL. lol


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 16, 2017)

my favorite video is How To Marry Isabelle In Animal Crossing New Leaf. oh my god. its great. the video is magnificent. the video is just a picture of the thumbnail and it plays one of youtube's national anthems (009 sound system) forever. that's it. it's art.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 16, 2017)

lol no


----------



## Milsean (Oct 16, 2017)

Nah mate, it isn't real. I know the video you're on about though, it's that one where there's just a bunch of pictures of Isabelle while there's this person talking over, in the description they said that the video's a joke, did you not look there?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 16, 2017)

All these kind of videos where someone "explain" how to marry a character in New Leaf are 
100% fake, since such a feature doesn't exist in the game and will probably never be exist 
in any AC game. Usually, those videos have also tons of dislikes and people in the comments
complain about them.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah,I don't think Nintendo would include something kinky like marrying a dog in their games.Rockstar Games probably already has a game where you can marry an animal but it ain't gonna happen at Nintendo.


----------



## catschaoi (Oct 16, 2017)

shes just there like "oh yeah process takes 5 months" made me giggle
just wanted to hear people's opinions on it

- - - Post Merge - - -

and its not the video im on about, its a couple of threads ive read about it


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 16, 2017)

would marry isabelle in a heartbeat u guys are missing out


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 16, 2017)

Good GOD.

I'd rather dive head-first into a pile of my own vomit, than marry that! O_O


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 16, 2017)

I would like to hurt her.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 16, 2017)

You can't marry Isabelle, but you can marry Resetti.


----------



## Bosoc (Oct 16, 2017)

this whole tread is hilarious XDD

but it's weird to think a game MADE for kiddo under 10 would add something like marrying your dog secretary lmao
i myself having watch the "video" but i should so i have more reasons to die lol


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 16, 2017)

didn't people have a freak out over gay relationships in another nintendo game? i doubt marrying isabelle will ever happen lmao? @@ besides all she does is restrict my town even tho i'm the mayor!!!!


----------



## Voldecourt (Oct 16, 2017)

Maybe if there's ever a AC/Harvest Moon crossover game, lol.


----------



## Rootthelucario (Jul 27, 2019)

*its all bullcrap*

i'd like to see proof that this theory is true.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 27, 2019)

Wasn't there also a similar thing with if two players wearing the wedding outfits they could marry then 
each other and all that? I find it funny how someone comes up with some "super extreme secret feature" 
you can unlock and that there are really people who spent hours over hours to try to unlock that feature, 
only to realize some time later that this was all a giant joke.

After all, I'm glad that you can't marry Isabelle, as this would be just... Very awkward.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 27, 2019)

There are videos about this?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 27, 2019)

This reminds me of some numbskull over on Gamefaqs who said he heard that you could get rid of unwanted villagers if you moved Camofrog into your town because Camofrog had military training and could remove villagers by force.I have Camofrog and the only special ability he has is to ask me twice a week whether I prefer spaghetti or mac & cheese.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 27, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There are videos about this?



I seen one, but it was clearly a joke.
-----

I replied on this thread a long time ago and my answer is still the same....really that's gross.
Don't need anymore people harassing Nintendo over stuff like this again.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 27, 2019)

AccfSally said:


> I seen one, but it was clearly a joke.
> -----
> 
> I replied on this thread a long time ago and my answer is still the same....really that's gross.
> Don't need anymore people harassing Nintendo over stuff like this again.


I did see a spike in pervy furries elsewhere when Pocket Camp dropped. Beau was pretty popular.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 28, 2019)

why would poeple want to do that?!
that's *s i c k e n i n g*.


----------



## Mutti (Jul 28, 2019)

Im glad this is just fanfiction.


----------



## Rootthelucario (Jul 28, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There are videos about this?



If i saw a non edited or photoshopped video where you can get married to isabelle then i?d believe it. Its just a dumb rumor meant to troll people.so dont waste your time trying to prove that it is real when in reality its not even a thing.i wish you could marry someone in animal crossing that would be pretty cool. In animal crossing you cant even get a girlfriend let alone get a wife and i think that feature will ever be added to any animal crossing game.


----------



## Rootthelucario (Jul 28, 2019)

seriously never. besides if i wanted a girlfriend i would of gone outside and looked for one its better to have a real wife than to have a virtual one. thanks.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 28, 2019)

Rootthelucario said:


> seriously never. besides if i wanted a girlfriend i would of gone outside and looked for one its better to have a real wife than to have a virtual one. thanks.


I'm guessing you were expecting to find more people here that are "down to clown."


----------

